# Solved: can ping but not browse



## callipepper (Oct 25, 2008)

This has been addressed all over the internet, but I have tried almost every solution offered, and still have had NO luck. I can ping but not browse!
I have DSL from AT&T (spent hours on the phone with them), and they have reinstalled every line and jack in our house. Filters are installed before the phones. It's a speedstream 5100 modem. Not wireless and no router, as this is the only pc here. 
I have tried all the solutions they had to offer, such as turning on and off the modem, uninstalling connection and reinstalling connection. Lines were tested and are fine. I used the self-support tool. It says fine those first 10 minutes when I can browse, then says no connection when I can't. But I can still ping. They ran out of anything it could be on the phone company's end. The problem has to be here.
Ok, this may be long, but I want to cover everything, and I'm not very good at this. This is a stupid problem though, so I'm sure it can be fixed! Any help is so welcome.
Following any suggestions made on websites online, I have both automatically and manually set the DNS addresses. I have pinged both myself and my ISP successfully. I seem to be able to ping with a number or a yahoo.com type address. I can sign into yahoo and msn messenger. I even have internet connection in IE for about 10 minutes after I reboot. Then one page just wont load, and no more will either, until I reboot. I can ping all day long though. When I asked the unloaded page to diagnose, this is what I got...
Last diagnostic run time: 10/24/08 17:41:01 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 
info Error attmpting to validate the Winsock base providers: 2 
error Not all base service provider entries could be found in the winsock catalog. A reset is needed. 
info Redirecting user to support call

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 
info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=att is, Device=WAN Miniport (PPPOE), MediaType=PPPOE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 
info Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12002 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The operation timed out 
error Could not make an HTTP connection.

So, I looked that up online. I figured I would have to fix this Winsock thing and ran a program on that. It didn't hurt, but didn't help. I disabled some extras in startup. That was someone's suggestion, and it went about the same, but windows loads faster now. I also tried this, Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog
Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reboot the system and see if IE will connect.
One worked, on didn't. 
Also, before all this, I ran a virus check with AVG and checked for spyware... nothing seemed unusual. My cousin even hooked up another computer to my modem and lines, and that one worked fine. This one did too, until a few days ago, and nothing new was installed then. I have updated IE, so it's the newest version. I even reinstalled it first. Short of reinstalling windows, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

callipepper said:


> Short of reinstalling windows, does anyone have any ideas?


Disable, and preferably uninstall, any and all so-called "firewall" software on the computer. As in, Search And Destroy. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What non-Windows firewall (security suite) are you using? What firewall was ever used?

It may simply be a WINSOCK/stack problem, so ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## callipepper (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I reset the TCP/IP and WINSOCK defaults again, no change. If there's any firewall running on here, I can't find it. I know the WindowsXP one is disabled. I rebooted after everything. AVG doesn't seem to have a firewall. Did you mean I should try running Search and Destroy? Like, Spybot? Or that I should search for firewalls? How would I do that?


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

callipepper said:


> Did you mean I should try running Search and Destroy? Like, Spybot? Or that I should search for firewalls? How would I do that?


The latter. It looks like something is blocking outbound connections to port 80 (the default port for HTTP) anywhere. For example the diagnostic that worked for FTP (port 21) and HTTPS (443) but not for HTTP.

One more test to see if this is the case. Open a command window and try to telnet to port 80 somewhere. At the C: prompt, choose a website and type (using Yahoo as an example)

*telnet www.yahoo.com 80*

The 80 (after a space) is important, otherwise telnet will try to connect to port 23 which won't work at all.

Now, if this simply hangs, outgoing HTTP connections are being blocked _somewhere_. (If the connection goes through, the screen will blank and the cursor will be placed at the top. Just press <enter> _twice_. A bunch of HTML may fly past before the prompt returns.)

And check that the XP firewall really is disabled. You never know.


----------



## callipepper (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, I tried that telnet thing, it sis what you said with a blinking cursor on the top left. Hit enter twice and it just dropped the window. But, I have just rebooted, so will try when it kicks me off again. Oh! And I did find zonealarm, isn't that a firewall. It did not want to uninstall, but I think I got it out, and rebooted, then redid the TCIP and IP in cmd again, rebooted again... 
Thanks for the help and will post back if it doesn't work


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are still having the problem install ZoneAlarm again and then immediately uninstall it. This is the only way I know to get rid of that thing completely.


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

callipepper said:


> Oh! And I did find zonealarm, isn't that a firewall.


Zone Alarm? The thot plickens... yes, it's a so-called firewall.



callipepper said:


> It did not want to uninstall,


(cue demonic laughter)


----------



## callipepper (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya'll are fantastic! I really think it may be fixed. I haven't spent this long at a time online in a week.  Who knew? Zonealarm is evil. Thank ya'll so much for your help. It's been about a half hour, and I can still look up webpages. Thanks for lending your help!


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

callipepper said:


> Ya'll are fantastic! I really think it may be fixed. I haven't spent this long at a time online in a week.  Who knew? Zonealarm is evil. Thank ya'll so much for your help. It's been about a half hour, and I can still look up webpages. Thanks for lending your help!


Please think about getting a router. It will also be a hardware firewall. Right now, you should (carefully) re-enable the XP firewall as a stopgap.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

callipepper said:


> Ya'll are fantastic! I really think it may be fixed. I haven't spent this long at a time online in a week.  Who knew? Zonealarm is evil. Thank ya'll so much for your help. It's been about a half hour, and I can still look up webpages. Thanks for lending your help!


Nah! ZoneAlarm is a good friend when installed and configured correctly. 

:up:


----------



## callipepper (Oct 25, 2008)

Routers aren't just for wireless? I'll start XP's firewall. If I can't connect, I'll know why. Am tickled it's fixed. This is my new favorite site.


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

callipepper said:


> Routers aren't just for wireless?


Not at all. Wireless is a newfangled option for routers, which have been around for ages.

In fact, the traditional router is a somewhat specialized piece of equipment; what they call a router in the consumer market is actually a combo box integrating several functional components. Wireless is just icing on the cake. Even without it, you get a natural firewall (the nasty stuff doesn't even get to your computer) and usually -- the "switch" function of the combo -- a set of LAN ports off which you can hang useful things like printers or big network drives.


----------

